#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Is Blockchain the future of online transactions?

## Bhavya

Blockchain is a transformative technology, recently it started having a massive impact on lots of industries including economic. Since Blockchain technology is the pupping heart for Bitcoin and other virtual currencies, it has the power to conquer the world of online transactions. Guys, what do you think is Blockchain the future of online transactions? Guys, Let me know your thoughts in the comments below!

----------

